# Endoscopic medial maxillectomy



## tkeeton7885 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a patient who had a endoscopic medial maxillectomy. The provider and myself cannot locate an appropriate CPT code and think we should use an unlisted (31299). Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ndhight (May 1, 2008)

Why couldn't you code the maxillectomy 31225? If you are removing it then wouldn't the endoscopy be included in this code?
Nichole
CPC-A


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 1, 2008)

in 31225 incisions are made either intraoral or may include skin incisions, such as the weber-ferguson approach

1. did he make any incisions?

2. if he did make any incisions you would code 31225 and 31231. 

3. the endoscopy is not included in this procedure.

4. check your CCI edits though 

hard to give any more help without reading the operative note


----------

